# Pharmacy Rant



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

So I figured it was time for me to let off some steam.

I have been working at Rite Aid in the pharmacy since December. I just picked it up as a second job. I need the money, and I figured it'd be easy. When I applied, I was told they desperately needed people in the pharmacy. So I didn't care, I was hired and started to work as a cashier in the pharmacy.

It didn't bother me too bad but then things started to get worse and worse. I'm 19 years old, graduated high school last year. There are 3 teens that will be graduating this year, who work in the pharmacy with me. One of them is only 17 (shouldn't really be working in the pharmacy at his age) but he's been there almost a year and knows his stuff. The other 2 started _after_ me, yet they work a little more than i do (I only work 2-3 days a week at the pharmacy, since I have another job). So since they are there more, they are a little more active I guess. But our pharmacy is extremely understaffed. As soon as I come in  there is a line of people I have to take care of in drive thru, and inside the store. So....I find peoples prescriptions, ring them up and send them on their way. Its my job! I do get upset because we are always soooooo busy and it gets tiring, but I never put my work onto somebody else.

When these 2 high school kids work with me, they are always filling prescriptions. Which bugs me, so much. Because they started after me...and I am never asked to go and fill prescriptions. i'm always ringing people up. thats all I ever do. And I clean the pharmacy. But they get to act like pharmacy techs and fill prescriptions and do the better job (it all sucks, but nobody wants to ring people up, filling prescriptions is better)

Everytime I work, its like "Oh Rebecca's here...now I don't have to ring anyone up" I am NEVER asked to go back and fill prescriptions. Yesterday, I had 2 or 3 people in drive thru, and 5 people in my line in the store. There was 1 technician, 1 pharmacist, 1 trainer (we just converted our computer system) and one of the high school boys. He was filling prescriptions, and frankly I don't care what you do. But if I need help, then help me. Or take turns with me. I had too many people in my line, so I said "Can someone grab drive thru?" Nobody did. So 2 minutes later "SOMEONE CAN HELP ME" Nobody did. 1 minute later, I yelled "SOMEONE NEEDS TO HELP ME HERE" And 2 minutes after that someone finally did. I was so frustrated, I was so damn close to putting in my two weeks last night. That took the cake.

My second rant: Customers. I haven't had many jobs. But I have never in my life met such rude and disrespectful people. They think they are above everyone. I dont know if this is a pharmacy thing, or just because of the area that I live in. But it has gotten absolutely ridiculous. We have been screamed at because insurance companies make mistakes or doctors don't call in prescriptions, or God forbid something happened and we just didn't get a prescription. Or they dont understand that we just get busy, and we get held up. I have been screamed at for things I didn't even understand. The entire pharmacy was SCREAMED at, by a customer because we didnt fill his wifes prescription yet. yesterday we were screamed at by a man who was going away and didn't feel like waiting 5 minutes for his prescription. 2 people told met hey were going to CVS. Nobody wants to bear with us while we are going through our computer conversion, and I can see where they are coming from. But it is starting to really hurt my feelings. i don't care where you get your prescriptions. but don't scream at me and treat me like shit just because something went wrong....

I've been having chest pains from stress and anxiety since about January. They have lessened now. But I can't take this job anymore. I start to get so miserable at work, and sometimes I'm scared I will cry in front of a customer, and my voice breaks when i talk about working there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone have any pharmacy stories?? I hate it there.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 10, 2008)

If you need the money and don't want to quit, why don't you talk to your manager, provided s/he is cool? Just say that you'd like to try filling prescriptions more or that you really need the extra help doing cashier stuff


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_If you need the money and don't want to quit, why don't you talk to your manager, provided s/he is cool? Just say that you'd like to try filling prescriptions more or that you really need the extra help doing cashier stuff_

 
Well the pharmacy and the rest of the store are like two separate stores. I have a manager for the pharmacy, but he's awful. he turns to me to sweep and do all the jobs that nobody else wants to do, and he is the main one who tells everyone to get back there and fill prescriptions (and just doesnt ask me). When we are busy he will tell someone to help me, but for the most part I am on my own! And on days that I work as the only cashier, I hustle. I work on 2 separate registers to ring up 2 people at a time....I work drive thru and inside the store at the same time. they are always worried about me mixing up prescriptions by accident....I don't make mistakes of that sort. I am very organized, in my own messy way.

I keep going back and forth with the idea of looking for a better job. but I need my license and a car before I can find another job. So that is the main thing holding me back. I am probably going to go to be a waitress (which I know will suck as well, but its more about the money right now)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 10, 2008)

I worked in a walk in Clinic for over 2 years ... Believe me I know how rude people can be about getting prescriptions. People are ridiculous  they don't realize there is a process and we can't just go out and give everyone the meds that they want right when they ask for them ....GRRRRR . if I were you I might start looking for another Job.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe they keep you on the register because you are really good at it?  But as far as cleaning, I think all of you should take turns, not just put it on one person.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Maybe they keep you on the register because you are really good at it? But as far as cleaning, I think all of you should takes turnes, not just put it on one person._

 
I am really good, but its not rocket science. Nobody has an issue with using the registers....


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

I think maybe the manager assumes that as the eldest you will be able to handle the public better than the high school kids, and that's why he doesnt ask you to fill prescriptions, maybe?
I'd ask him why he chooses to assign them that job and not me. If it's causing you anxiety and stress, it's worth it to ask. If not, for the sake of your health, look for an alternative


----------



## frocher (Jun 10, 2008)

.......


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry that you're in this position.  I know your hands are pretty much tied because you need the money but you don't want to work in such a hostile place.  People just don't realize that they're hurting other people's feelings when it comes to buying something and they get all irate over something that can barely be controlled...whether it be a tv, phone service, pills, etc.  Their main concern is feeding THEIR needs...not yours and usually they can careless who you are and what you have to say.  Obviously these kids could care less about you too-most likely because it's just a job to them, and you're just an employee...I'm sure you don't get paid too much money and that is also a big factor in this situation-these days people won't work just a little harder for that dollar so they drag their feet.  I think it is in your best interest to start looking for another job and talk to your manager.  As far as a new job, is there a restaurant near you that you could ride a bike to?  I hear you make a lot of money doing that...esp. at chain food places.  I know you have it in you to face him and confront him about your issues, so you need to do it!  Ask him why you haven't been filling prescriptions, why you are always stuck with the crappy work, and lastly, tell him that when you need help, you need some of the others to help clear the line and then they can get back to whatever they are doing.

I just hope you don't let this get to you too much.  I know what its like when stressful situations start to take over you.  I say FUCK them!  Remember its just a job at the end of the day and pamper yourself.  Leave work at the door.  I have days full of complaints and screams from irate customers...and I have to call the people who write nasty letters back.  Don't get me wrong, I love it, but sometimes it gets to you!  I've learned when I clock out, my day's over and I have my night to look forward to.  PM me if you ever need anything.  Take care of yourself, girlie.  Money isn't worth your personal torment.  *Hugs*


----------



## iio (Jun 10, 2008)

Im so sorry...I felt the same way as you at my last job.  I wasnt learning anything new and was doing the same thing everytime I worked.  It isnt fair that you have to do all the ringing.  You all should take turns...they should learn how to deal with the customers too.  And I know how you feel about the customers.  My last job I had a lot of elderly people and explaining things to them was so difficult! and some would snap at you thinking that you can do everything and anything...but you cant!  

Hopefully your manager will listen to you and give you a chance to do other responsibilities other than ringing! I know when I ring people up I feel like a robot doing the same thing over and over again its so boring!


----------



## ratmist (Jun 10, 2008)

I worked as the medical receptionist at a private hospital in the UK.  Most Brits don't use private hospitals because they get free (i.e. tax-paid) healthcare through the state.  However, some health services are severely understaffed so waiting lists are very long.  Hence, I worked in the physiotherapy and pediatry department, where many patients were very pissed off at having to pay for their healthcare, but felt they had no choice because they were in pain and couldn't wait for the free appointment.

There is nothing worse than being a receptionist/cashier because you're expected to be polite, sunshiney, professional, and a whipping boy for the customer.

The customer isn't going to bitch at the doctor - nope, that's what you're there for.

The customer isn't going to bitch at the pharmacist - nope, that's what you're there for.

It completely and utterly bites, and that's why those little shitheads run to the back to fill the orders and leave you high and dry.  They know it sucks to do the cashier's job.  They know you get zero respect usually and you get treated as though you're somehow beneath the rest of the population just because you work behind a cash register.

Nothing pissed me off more than the fact they'd call me "the girl".  Never "the lady" or my name, which was on my name tag.  It was always "the girl".  It was demeaning.

I should say, I walked out of the hospital job when they wouldn't give me time off for my wedding.  Seriously.  It's the only job I've ever walked out on, no two-weeks-notice, nothing.  Just literally walked out of it, had the manager try to emotionally blackmail me on the phone to come back (so he wouldn't have to cover my shifts until they found a replacement).  I still don't regret it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Well the pharmacy and the rest of the store are like two separate stores. I have a manager for the pharmacy, but he's awful. he turns to me to sweep and do all the jobs that nobody else wants to do, and he is the main one who tells everyone to get back there and fill prescriptions (and just doesnt ask me). When we are busy he will tell someone to help me, but for the most part I am on my own! And on days that I work as the only cashier, I hustle. I work on 2 separate registers to ring up 2 people at a time....I work drive thru and inside the store at the same time. they are always worried about me mixing up prescriptions by accident....I don't make mistakes of that sort. I am very organized, in my own messy way.

I keep going back and forth with the idea of looking for a better job. but I need my license and a car before I can find another job. So that is the main thing holding me back. I am probably going to go to be a waitress (which I know will suck as well, but its more about the money right now)_

 
Honestly, I would be concerned about you mixing scripts. Not because you are incompetent but because you sound overworked.

Perhaps you could find another pharmacy to work at that would be a better situation?


----------



## User93 (Jun 10, 2008)

I feel you CantAffordMac, people just tend to be rude and ignorant in general, not only in the pharmasies. I work sometimes at the reception desk to make some money, when i'm free from college, so last month i was working at the reception dest at the exhibition. It is about 300 people passing through me each day, i gotta fill in their pre-signed forms and make them a badge. Simle, right? Especially when right above me there is a big sigh telling everyone's gotta register. Biy now, each 2nd person came by asking is _they _gotta sign in aswell.. Screaming at me they dont wanna fill in the form etc etc. Some were really nice, some were awful. Men and women about 40 yrs old couldnt stand in the line. While i was filling in another profile, 1 woman came by and started to poke me with her paper in my face. Hectic.

I agree that maybe manager makes you do that cause thinks you are better with people. Also, does the manager actually make you do that, or you just have to, as no one else does? How are your relations with the manager, can you tell how you feel? I think you should browse through other possible jobs, but well, if you need money, thats what you have to do there. Thats what i was telling myself. There is no such kind of a "bad job" as long as you get some money for living..


----------



## _su (Jun 10, 2008)

I too work in the healthcare industry.

I too am the middle man for people yelling. The patient would never speak to the doctor in the same tone as they use to speak to me. I have been called ignorant and disrespectful and even "a dumb bitch" for things that are simply out of my hands. No, I will not promise your Vicodin will be refilled. Yes, I am positive you need an office visit for a first-time Cialis prescription. No, I cannot print out your 112-page chart and "just keep it between us."

I too do most of the work in my department. I work in the phone center of a major doctor office (40 primary care physicians) and when I arrive to work each day, everyone starts slacking off while I take all the calls. I used to come home and cry daily.

Until I asked for a raise. And I didn't ask my manager. My direct manager is a selfish little wench who loves to see younger women cry. So I wrote a very formal letter explaining my situation and handed it to my manager's manager (the manager of the entire office, not just the phone center). A week later I was awarded a raise (looking back now, though, I should have asked for more).


So at CVS, can you skip over your direct manager? Is there a higher-up store manager or even regional? Don't ask in person, it always looks better in writing.

The money might help the situation some. If not, girl, I FEEL YOUR PAIN.


----------



## rbella (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sorry this sucks.  Will you be completely screwed if you were to quit right now and start looking for another job?  Perhaps if you gave them your notice they would realize how much they are taking advantage of you.  If not, you'd probably be better off anyway.

I'm sorry people are mean to you.  I'll kick their butts.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2008)

hey Rebecca!

Nope, its not a pharmacy story but similar. I worked at Safeway in the town I grew up in for years. Worked my way up to customer service (basically let ppl go for breaks, do refunds, take all the cash drawers out at night and balance, etc). I do have a problem though, I take things personally. They yell b/c I couldn't do a refund? well I'd be stand-offish. B/c they were being ridiculous. I follow rules, and then the manager goes oh yeah we'll do it this once, which makes you look like you were just being mean yet followed the rule. whatev. 

OH and then I had a call centre job, it was for fed-ex (big mistake) and my first week on the phones on our own, I had some guy bitch to me that he wanted his tickets delivered to him for the game that night (it was like 6pm already, that station closed) and just SWORE at me, berated me, and I kept telling him what i could do (which was nothing) and then I talked to a supervisor but they didn't want the call. then he finally said i'm sorry, i know its not your fault...meanwhile I had already broken down. (i was on mute so i could hear him but he didn't hear me crying). needless to say I left work early (it was slow so they were getting ppl going early) and was sick for next ship (I think it was me subconsciously making myself SICK at the thought of working there another second). then I called in the next day to quit. And I never regret it for a second!

You seriously have to do what makes you happy. Life is too short to suffer in some job that makes you feel crappy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Honestly, I would be concerned about you mixing scripts. Not because you are incompetent but because you sound overworked.

Perhaps you could find another pharmacy to work at that would be a better situation?_

 
Nope. if I mix up a script, it will be mixed up for a second but I have not once given someone the wrong prescription. Its happened before, but it was in no way my fault. My OCD does not allow me to mix stuff up and not double check. Nope nope...I must say I work well under all the pressure I am put under

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_ 
The customer isn't going to bitch at the doctor - nope, that's what you're there for.

The customer isn't going to bitch at the pharmacist - nope, that's what you're there for.

It completely and utterly bites, and that's why those little shitheads run to the back to fill the orders and leave you high and dry. They know it sucks to do the cashier's job. They know you get zero respect usually and you get treated as though you're somehow beneath the rest of the population just because you work behind a cash register.

Nothing pissed me off more than the fact they'd call me "the girl". Never "the lady" or my name, which was on my name tag. It was always "the girl". It was demeaning._

 
Ohhhhh these cutsomers do! I've heard them call their doctors assholes etc. because they never called something in (not to their face of course). But they most certainly do yell at the pharmacists. The pharmacists have it just as bad here...its just a neverending chain of awful people being awful to everyone else. Just the other day someone called the pharmacy manager "sorry" because we couldnt figure out an insurance issue.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I feel you CantAffordMac, people just tend to be rude and ignorant in general, not only in the pharmasies. I work sometimes at the reception desk to make some money, when i'm free from college, so last month i was working at the reception dest at the exhibition. It is about 300 people passing through me each day, i gotta fill in their pre-signed forms and make them a badge. Simle, right? Especially when right above me there is a big sigh telling everyone's gotta register. Biy now, each 2nd person came by asking is they gotta sign in aswell.. Screaming at me they dont wanna fill in the form etc etc. Some were really nice, some were awful. Men and women about 40 yrs old couldnt stand in the line. While i was filling in another profile, 1 woman came by and started to poke me with her paper in my face. Hectic.

I agree that maybe manager makes you do that cause thinks you are better with people. Also, does the manager actually make you do that, or you just have to, as no one else does? How are your relations with the manager, can you tell how you feel? I think you should browse through other possible jobs, but well, if you need money, thats what you have to do there. Thats what i was telling myself. There is no such kind of a "bad job" as long as you get some money for living.._

 
No the manager is just a selfish bastard. I dont think he even thinks about it...its just like assumed, that when i come in I will be the cashier. The younger kids sometimes place themselves in a position to fill prescriptions, especially if they get there before I do. And I can't even like, tell them "yeah I'm gonna fill prescriptions instead' Because I don't know what I'm doing...because they never let me back there. I can't really talk to the manager...he just doesnt care. i have been openly voicing my opinions on how I'm treated though. the end is near... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_su* 

 
_I too work in the healthcare industry.

I too am the middle man for people yelling. The patient would never speak to the doctor in the same tone as they use to speak to me. I have been called ignorant and disrespectful and even "a dumb bitch" for things that are simply out of my hands. No, I will not promise your Vicodin will be refilled. Yes, I am positive you need an office visit for a first-time Cialis prescription. No, I cannot print out your 112-page chart and "just keep it between us."

I too do most of the work in my department. I work in the phone center of a major doctor office (40 primary care physicians) and when I arrive to work each day, everyone starts slacking off while I take all the calls. I used to come home and cry daily.

Until I asked for a raise. And I didn't ask my manager. My direct manager is a selfish little wench who loves to see younger women cry. So I wrote a very formal letter explaining my situation and handed it to my manager's manager (the manager of the entire office, not just the phone center). A week later I was awarded a raise (looking back now, though, I should have asked for more).


So at CVS, can you skip over your direct manager? Is there a higher-up store manager or even regional? Don't ask in person, it always looks better in writing.

The money might help the situation some. If not, girl, I FEEL YOUR PAIN._

 
You are right on the money. It sounds so familiar. If I was called a dumb bitch...I would quit right then and there. I put up with so so much and thats fine cuz I have to...but theres a point where a line has to be drawn. I am a person too. I don't work at CVS (I work at Rite Aid) and yes, I'd take all my issues with the_ real_ manager (not the pharmacy manager)...but they are just no help. To be honest, they just dont care. If they had to take care of everyone's problems, they'd have everyone in the pharmacy knocking on the door (and I'm soooooo not exaggerating.) And I am the last person that will get a raise. There are pharmacy technicians that have been there for years and went to school for this, and haven't gotten their raise. They are in the process of changing their entire field. I think that is just so sad...its just awful here. Rite Aid does not care about their employees at all. They are in the hole right now...Rite Aid just bought Eckerd pharmacy (I first worked at eckerd and then we converted to rite aid) and ever since, we have not been doing good! Everythings just bad. And now there is a small group of us applying to be Union....sigh. Its confusing and hard work and top secret. And its exhausting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey Rebecca!

Nope, its not a pharmacy story but similar. I worked at Safeway in the town I grew up in for years. Worked my way up to customer service (basically let ppl go for breaks, do refunds, take all the cash drawers out at night and balance, etc). I do have a problem though, I take things personally. They yell b/c I couldn't do a refund? well I'd be stand-offish. B/c they were being ridiculous. I follow rules, and then the manager goes oh yeah we'll do it this once, which makes you look like you were just being mean yet followed the rule. whatev. 

OH and then I had a call centre job, it was for fed-ex (big mistake) and my first week on the phones on our own, I had some guy bitch to me that he wanted his tickets delivered to him for the game that night (it was like 6pm already, that station closed) and just SWORE at me, berated me, and I kept telling him what i could do (which was nothing) and then I talked to a supervisor but they didn't want the call. then he finally said i'm sorry, i know its not your fault...meanwhile I had already broken down. (i was on mute so i could hear him but he didn't hear me crying). needless to say I left work early (it was slow so they were getting ppl going early) and was sick for next ship (I think it was me subconsciously making myself SICK at the thought of working there another second). then I called in the next day to quit. And I never regret it for a second!

You seriously have to do what makes you happy. Life is too short to suffer in some job that makes you feel crappy._

 
Omg I know, right! Its liiike "thanks for making me look like an asshole to this person, or like I don't know what I'm talking about" This one pharmacist does that to me alllllll the time, I'll be telling a customer something that I think is right (nobody communicates in my damn store) and he'll _run_ over and say "no! Thats not right, no just send them down to me, I'm the pharmacist she's not allowed to answer those questions" Its like..geez I may as well go to a much easier place where things are simpler "How did you want that steak cooked??" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously I am surprised I haven't cried at work yet, but I have started to shake and just get so upset, my eyes have teared up....I just can't take this anymore. its way too much. And I am emotional but I never get emotional about like, small jobs such as this one. I never cared at mcdonalds and wawa....I hated them but I just did my job and left. This is actually a job that will break you down...and you don't even have to let it. it will just do it in time.

You are right though. i need to just be happy....but I need the money more. This will do but come September I highly doubt I will still be there...God willing


----------



## rbella (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry sweetie. You are too darned nice to have this happen to you. I'm telling you, write their names down. I'm coming after 'em!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate those dillholes who piss and moan because they can't get the pharmacy to fix their deductible.  HELLO! It's the freakin' pharmacy not Blue Cross Blue Shield.  Call your insurance provider for God's sake!!!!!!!!  Or step outside the box and grab a generic....


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know where you live, but I know in some states it is illegal for un-certified pharm techs to even be messing with the prescriptions. That being said, I've also heard of stories of stores like Rite-Aid, CVS, etc, that train workers so they can go take the pharm tech test. (I'm currently in school for Pharmacy Tech). Maybe thats the other employees plan, and thats why they're letting them mix prescriptions. If that's not the plan, and he's just letting them mix prescriptions because he's understaffed then I think a complaint needs to be filed. Thats very very dangerous, and irresponsible.

I know how you feel about customers treating you like garbage. I worked at a gas station for $5.15 before I went back to school last year and people were HORRIBLE. This one old man came in and screamed in my face for not going outside and pumping his gas. It's a self-serve station, I had other customers and no way could I have left the register. I would have did it in a heartbeat if he was disabled or something but he wasn't. He was affluent in the community and he was snobby and very rude to me because he thought I was beneath him. That really made me mad. I just told him it wasn't my job to go pump his gas and if he didn't like it then to go find a self-serve station. That's just one of the numerous incidents that happened while I worked there. People really treat people with jobs like that like dirt. You just gotta let it roll off your back though. 

I don't think it's fair that they're putting one job on you (ringing up stuff). I wouldn't get upset about it, I would just do it as best as I can, and when people start complaining about wait time and such I'd tell them to talk to the manager. You can only do so much, and you don't run the pharmacy so it's not your fault that the manager isn't MAKING people help which is what they should be doing when it gets busy.

My manager at the gas station was only there to play scratch off's then she'd leave. I was there all day by myself. So I know how you feel when it gets busy and you're trying to get everyone through as fast as you can. If people get an attitude sometimes you just have to tell them you're only one person and can only do so much. 

I'm really sorry you're being treated like that, and that you're in this situation =(


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so sorry sweetie. You are too darned nice to have this happen to you. I'm telling you, write their names down. I'm coming after 'em!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate those dillholes who piss and moan because they can't get the pharmacy to fix their deductible. HELLO! It's the freakin' pharmacy not Blue Cross Blue Shield. Call your insurance provider for God's sake!!!!!!!! Or step outside the box and grab a generic...._

 
LoL I can have a list for you off the top of my head, these peoples names are drilled into my head by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People are...hypochondriacs? (I hope I used that right)...I had a woman say to her daughter today "no no no, you shouldnt have alprazolam, you need the brand name, because remember the generic has all those side effects" lady..where are u pullin this out of?? Are you a doctor or a pharmacist??? Maybe it had side effects for her though...who knows. I appreciate your kindness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I don't know where you live, but I know in some states it is illegal for un-certified pharm techs to even be messing with the prescriptions. That being said, I've also heard of stories of stores like Rite-Aid, CVS, etc, that train workers so they can go take the pharm tech test. (I'm currently in school for Pharmacy Tech). Maybe thats the other employees plan, and thats why they're letting them mix prescriptions. If that's not the plan, and he's just letting them mix prescriptions because he's understaffed then I think a complaint needs to be filed. Thats very very dangerous, and irresponsible.

I know how you feel about customers treating you like garbage. I worked at a gas station for $5.15 before I went back to school last year and people were HORRIBLE. This one old man came in and screamed in my face for not going outside and pumping his gas. It's a self-serve station, I had other customers and no way could I have left the register. I would have did it in a heartbeat if he was disabled or something but he wasn't. He was affluent in the community and he was snobby and very rude to me because he thought I was beneath him. That really made me mad. I just told him it wasn't my job to go pump his gas and if he didn't like it then to go find a self-serve station. That's just one of the numerous incidents that happened while I worked there. People really treat people with jobs like that like dirt. You just gotta let it roll off your back though. 

I don't think it's fair that they're putting one job on you (ringing up stuff). I wouldn't get upset about it, I would just do it as best as I can, and when people start complaining about wait time and such I'd tell them to talk to the manager. You can only do so much, and you don't run the pharmacy so it's not your fault that the manager isn't MAKING people help which is what they should be doing when it gets busy.

My manager at the gas station was only there to play scratch off's then she'd leave. I was there all day by myself. So I know how you feel when it gets busy and you're trying to get everyone through as fast as you can. If people get an attitude sometimes you just have to tell them you're only one person and can only do so much. 

I'm really sorry you're being treated like that, and that you're in this situation =(_

 
Oh I'm sure its very illegal here as well. that being said, i am the oldest one...all the kids are still in high school ages 17 and 18. I'm only 19 but still. They are just having us do it because we are understaffed, and maybe because they feel that they can get around the law since no one is there to check. Nobody wants to have a career in the pharmacy, except the pharmacists and the technicians. Sooo that can't be a reason either. Me and the high school kids are on the same level, except I have been there longer than 2 of them and I am older than all of them. 

But recently we just were told that we had to become ceritifed but rite Aid is paying for it, all I have to do is mail in the paperwork. See theres something else that comes in. I can be certified *as soon as I mail the stuff in. *I am 19 years old and I have my high school diploma. The others have to wait until they get their diplomas and the one boy has to wait until he turns 18 to even become certified. Yet no one finds it funny that they act more like techs than i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People are forced to help me when I'm _that_ busy. However once that rush is over, and in another hour when the next rush comes in, I won't get help. Maybe I will, maybe I won't. Its completely random. Even if someone is told to help me out, they'll do it...but what about the next time I need help? ugh its so frustrating. I'm not even the kind of person that takes rude comments and bad jobs seriously...but this job is just different. it gets to me in a way i can't describe. I just can't explain it...


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 11, 2008)

It sounds like there's some favoritism going on then. I would tell them to shove it and find a better job somewhere. If it's interfering with your health then it's not worth it. I think they take you as being sweet and nice as a chance to step all over you, which is a shame. I would take the time to write up a letter as to why you're quitting and in the letter tell them your going to contact the BBB. And actually contact the BBB so they can have someone come and investigate, because it does sound like they're doing it to get around the law.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I don't know where you live, but I know in some states it is illegal for un-certified pharm techs to even be messing with the prescriptions. That being said, I've also heard of stories of stores like Rite-Aid, CVS, etc, that train workers so they can go take the pharm tech test. (I'm currently in school for Pharmacy Tech). Maybe thats the other employees plan, and thats why they're letting them mix prescriptions. If that's not the plan, and he's just letting them mix prescriptions because he's understaffed then I think a complaint needs to be filed. Thats very very dangerous, and irresponsible.
_

 
So glad someone commented on this.  It mildly worries me that my prescription might be filled by a HIGH SCHOOL KID.  Too many medicines interact badly, and its too easy to mix them up.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2008)

I just want to offer my sympathy. I've worked Customer Service in a high volume call center for both Sony and a Technical Support company. I had to quit that entire industry of work even though they are very flexible with my student hours because I hated waking up every morning to go to work... I would work less than I needed to just to not work. My advice to my friends still in that industry who talk about their jobs the way you do... start saving some money and looking for another job.

I earnestly believe every single person should somehow have to work in Customer Service for at least 6 months of their lives... it's extremely busy, stressful, crappy pay and people are just not nice.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_So glad someone commented on this. It mildly worries me that my prescription might be filled by a HIGH SCHOOL KID. Too many medicines interact badly, and its too easy to mix them up._

 
Well there are many steps in the procedure of filling a prescription. Pharmacy techs sometimes get the wrong strength or medication altogether...mistakes happen. The pharmacist is the absolute last person who checks the prescription and checks to make sure the right medicine and strength are there. As far as mixing prescriptions...that is something that would be brought to our attention before the prescriptions would even be processed to be filled. The computers let us know about drug interactions, allergies, etc. 

BTW, the 17 year old boy who works there is awesome. he is on point with everything, super smart, knows his stuff. I'd trust him 100% with any of my prescriptions...it all depends on the person I guess. For his age and everything especially....he may be the most competent one in the entire pharmacy. And I am not exaggerating. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I just want to offer my sympathy. I've worked Customer Service in a high volume call center for both Sony and a Technical Support company. I had to quit that entire industry of work even though they are very flexible with my student hours because I hated waking up every morning to go to work... I would work less than I needed to just to not work. My advice to my friends still in that industry who talk about their jobs the way you do... start saving some money and looking for another job.

I earnestly believe every single person should somehow have to work in Customer Service for at least 6 months of their lives... it's extremely busy, stressful, crappy pay and people are just not nice._

 
Yes, i do agree that everyone should have to work in customer service. people just suck! And i absolutely hate going to work everyday. its awful..(btw, I love your signature. I make commas my bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 11, 2008)

You shouldn't have to put up with that. They should be offering to help you when it gets that busy. You shouldn't have to help 2 people at a time just because they don't want to come out to help you. I really do think you should quit. It'll be worthwhile down the road, especially if you can cut back on any extra expenses you have now while you only have 1 job if you quit. As for people yelling at you, if they call you a dumb bitch, you don't have to help them. Get someone else to do it altogether because you don't deserve that type of treatment. If someone just has a bit of a bad attitude, well just try to let it roll off your back. I try not to let anyone I don't really care about ruin my day and this sort of helps me when I have a really difficult customer.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ I am probably going to go to be a waitress (which I know will suck as well, but its more about the money right now)_

 

I looooooove waitressing. I think it's fun. Also, can be very good money. I miss it.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 11, 2008)

Honestly, when you say that they "leave you alone (to fend for yourself)" I really think it's more of you LET them leave you alone. Sure, you yell a little bit for help but most of the time you just fall victim and overwork yourself, right? I think that in your case instead of just griping about it to other people you need to go directly to the source and really have a serious talk about it. I'm sure if you told them the breaking point (of quitting) that you are at, they might reconsider letting you help in other areas and making sure they get more people to help with ringing people up.

Goodluck.


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have never worked in a pharmacy or a health related field, but I can still relate. I worked the ticket office for many Charlotte, NC venues(Lowes Motor Speedway, Time Warner Cable Arena, and the BILO Center) They would alternate me to each venue when a certain high profitable act would come, like if the speedway was having a NASCAR event or one of the arena's were hosting a WWE event. I have never been screamed at over the phone so many times just because they were put on hold, didn't get the seat they wanted, the venue was sold out, etc. So trust me I feel ya. By the way I was told that the reason I was always put on the most "profitable/popular" events was because I "handled" the situation better than most people.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Well there are many steps in the procedure of filling a prescription. Pharmacy techs sometimes get the wrong strength or medication altogether...mistakes happen. The pharmacist is the absolute last person who checks the prescription and checks to make sure the right medicine and strength are there. As far as mixing prescriptions...that is something that would be brought to our attention before the prescriptions would even be processed to be filled. The computers let us know about drug interactions, allergies, etc. 

BTW, the 17 year old boy who works there is awesome. he is on point with everything, super smart, knows his stuff. I'd trust him 100% with any of my prescriptions...it all depends on the person I guess. For his age and everything especially....he may be the most competent one in the entire pharmacy. And I am not exaggerating. _

 

I guess what I'm thinking is the mixing up of pills that are similar in name, or appearance, not mixing prescriptions that have fatal or serious interactions.  I understand mistakes happen, but I guess if it were myself, or my parents, family, etc. lives on the line, I'd much rather have someone with more experience doing the job, someone with formal training, etc.  That stuff is risky and complicated.  Granted, my prescriptions (all three of them) are allergy meds, while there may be no interactions, etc, someone could fuck up and give me a wrong dose, a wrong pill, etc, which MAY interact seriously with a medication that the pharmacy  knows that I may take- but it wouldn't show up in the computer because it is believed that a completely different script is being filled.  

The 17-year-old guy may be great, he may be on point, etc.. but he is STILL young, STILL unexperienced, and STILL has a large margin for error- especially if y'all are as busy and understaffed as you say.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Honestly, when you say that they "leave you alone (to fend for yourself)" I really think it's more of you LET them leave you alone. Sure, you yell a little bit for help but most of the time you just fall victim and overwork yourself, right? I think that in your case instead of just griping about it to other people you need to go directly to the source and really have a serious talk about it. I'm sure if you told them the breaking point (of quitting) that you are at, they might reconsider letting you help in other areas and making sure they get more people to help with ringing people up.

Goodluck._

 
Thats true...I'm so nonconfrontational that sometimes I just give up. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I guess what I'm thinking is the mixing up of pills that are similar in name, or appearance, not mixing prescriptions that have fatal or serious interactions. I understand mistakes happen, but I guess if it were myself, or my parents, family, etc. lives on the line, I'd much rather have someone with more experience doing the job, someone with formal training, etc. That stuff is risky and complicated. Granted, my prescriptions (all three of them) are allergy meds, while there may be no interactions, etc, someone could fuck up and give me a wrong dose, a wrong pill, etc, which MAY interact seriously with a medication that the pharmacy knows that I may take- but it wouldn't show up in the computer because it is believed that a completely different script is being filled. 

The 17-year-old guy may be great, he may be on point, etc.. but he is STILL young, STILL unexperienced, and STILL has a large margin for error- especially if y'all are as busy and understaffed as you say.

Just my 2 cents._

 
I can see where you are coming from...nobody wants that risk. I can just say from my experience....I've never seen that happen with the younger kids that work there. And I know what you mean by it not showing up in the computer because a different prescription is supposed to be getting filled.....But there are numerous times where you have to scan the bottle of medicine into the computer while filling....so if you scanned the wrong dosage, or medicine...the computer would immediately let you know. I'm pretty sure I understand you correctly..if I'm still not getting something, please forgive me


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stand people, especially people in manager positions and stuff like that who play the favorites game. I would quit if you're having chest pains because that ain't worth it. Or at least speak up about it at work and see if things can change around there.

If these people don't have the common sense to realize the place is busy and they need to go help out someone who needs it (and is ASKING FOR IT), then I wouldn't trust them to have the common sense to deal with my medicine, or anyone elses for that matter.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 14, 2008)

Gah! Your situation sounds so much like mine except when I used to work at McDonald's lmao. I don't have really much advice right now as I drank 2 cans of V, 1 V Black and 2 Red Bulls since the afternoon. But yeah I ended up quitting and literally not giving a sh** about my job (my first one) as it was just getting too much with the CRAZY customers (as ours was near the train station and near several entrances in a very busy mall which people literally make days out to go to if you know what I mean) and certain mean co-workers and the EVIL managers. But yeah I was in a very similar situation except with different tasks and of course different setting but I ended up losing my temper with the nice customers which I felt so bad for, losing my voice all the time, getting sick cuz of people's icky germs LIKE HELLO IT'S FOOD, simply not showing up to work or showing up late, going off at people that were not pulling their weight and just simply hating getting up in the morning during school hols.

This may not apply to you but it's going to EAT YOU UP INSIDE. I used to think that I was just being silly and it's just a job and stuff. I worked there for about 6-7 months and only 2 or so times a week depending what time of year it was but seriously I am literally AFRAID of going back to a retail job...which is pretty bad as that's one of my main options for the next few years. I'm serious I can't even walk past there..and i always need to be in that area, I have to take like 8 mins extra to walk the whole way around...I am traumatized...I'm not joking.

Sorry my post wasn't very inspiring or helpful or anything...I like Red Bull


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thats true...I'm so nonconfrontational that sometimes I just give up. 


I can see where you are coming from...nobody wants that risk. I can just say from my experience....I've never seen that happen with the younger kids that work there. And I know what you mean by it not showing up in the computer because a different prescription is supposed to be getting filled.....But there are numerous times where you have to scan the bottle of medicine into the computer while filling....so if you scanned the wrong dosage, or medicine...the computer would immediately let you know. I'm pretty sure I understand you correctly..if I'm still not getting something, please forgive me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tooooo many times I've seen and heard of people (myself included) getting the wrong meds. I really don't trust that system. :/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_tooooo many times I've seen and heard of people (myself included) getting the wrong meds. I really don't trust that system. :/_

 
Apparently, I can't blame you. I was working last night and I was filling a lady who was waiting....I was filling her Sertraline (which is what, Zoloft)...I put it in the pill counter and counted out 45 pills (there turned out to be 47 pills instead...happens all the time) So I was of course going to take the two extra pills out of the vial and give her the correct amount--45 pills. the technician working alongside me decided to grab a vial and finish off that same prescription...so I grabbed it from her and said "No, that has 2 extra pills in it" And she continued to label it, telling me "Yeah we don't have time for that" 

Needless to say, I grabbed it from her and said "THERES 2 EXTRA PILLS IN THERE!" Liiike....where the hell is your mind that you mess things up like that? Thank goodness she wasn't 2 pills short but geez. This is the first time something like that has happened in my experience


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

I feel for people who work in pharmacies...Rite-Aid, CVS, Walgreens, whatever. Usually, I've encountered really nice people, but I had to deal with a bitch on wheels who fucked up my thyroid medication. I'm only supposed to be on a certain mg of the product and she gave me 20 mg's more than I usually take. When I went back in and confronted her about it, she was so cold and snotty. I wanted to reach across the counter and shove my bottle of pills up her ass.


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Jun 29, 2008)

I 100% feel for you b/c I used to work for Eckerd (now Rite Aid) as a cashier then pharmacy tech. As a cashier I was abused just like you and after telling the manager 5,000,000 times I decided putting in my two weeks notice was my only option. The day I was ready to say forget this job I'm done in two weeks, the regional pharmacy manager was in and questioned why someone like me (I pointed out a serious error in a prescription before the customer received it) wasn't in the pharmacy. I had to train and take a test (not the State exam but was set to take that as well). I saw first hand being a pharmacy technician how frequently people screw up. It seems like common sense because although a certain branded prescription may have 5 different strengths, each prescription has an NDC so its pretty easy to match up the script to the NDC but regardless, the techs did sometimes grab the wrong thing, probably because they were rushing. Thankfully the pharmacist would catch all (or at least all while I was scheduled) of the mistakes before they went out. I also hear you with having to deal with the customers. Customers would yell at me all the time for the prices of prescriptions as if I was the one who chose the price. It can be a frustrating place to work but I hope it all works out for you!!

By the way...we NEVER used the pill counters...we found it quicker to count by hand considering how inaccurate the pill counters were. 

Anyway...best of luck to you!


----------

